# Actual Gods. Ending psl Gods autism. These are actually highest appeal males with infinite smv



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Appeal to prime women is what matters everything else is irrelevant. Psl austism is just that autism nothing more.

Also these are man who would be terachads with no status halo. That's why Zyan or Biber didn't make the cut. While they would be chads irl I can't imagine them being terachads without fame. Real terachads mog hard.

Only psl god with irl appeal is as much as I hate him is Chico. His giga jb appeal is undeniable. But these guys without his status randomly on street still mog him.

I actually have eyes for what women find attractive tinder experiments and irl situations match my predictions. Only few users here are legit raters. But more and more are starting to wake up


These guys kind of known here (ofc not that much compared to Psl autistic gods) while also being actual terachads.

No Oaspie, Gandy the rat or Drago aka roastie magnet.

Without further to do biggest terachads.

Thom Strjd

Most successful tinder experiment ever. Giga high class and simply angelic look that's hard to pin point exactly why.Mogged psl gods so hard it's not even funny. No need to explain further. Undeniable terachad











Zach Cox

People coped so hard when it comes to this guy. I knew he was terachad from beginning. Only now recently was first proper tinder experiment done with him. He brutally mogged psl gods also. And it was done with average pics of him jfl. Prince pheno which is ideal while also looking like a slayer. I simply know girl would have crazy reactions to him in schools and irl. Another undeniable terachad











Jorge Del Rio
Third one is more of a personal opinion but since I know what appeals to females I know he would be unstoppable irl. Another reason for including him is that for a while when his pics were just made he was litteraly everywhere and no one knew who he even was and all jbs were foaming over him and posted him all over social media. I knew him before I knew psl and I instinctively knew he was terachad. I simply can't imagine him ever failing irl






Remember this is what males with infinite smv and appeal actually look like. Thank me later for freeing you from psl autism brainwashing jfl


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Appeal to prime women is what matters everything else is irrelevant. Psl austism is just that autism nothing more.
> 
> Also these are man who would be terachads with no status halo. That's why Zyan or Biber didn't make the cut. While they would be chads irl I can't imagine them being terachads without fame. Real terachads mog hard.
> 
> ...


Another autistic shit thread the first too guys are being mogged by psl god the real ones


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

Maybe thw last guy is a psl god too


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 10, 2021)

Legit, thinking girls would prefer O’Pry or Barret is comedy gold


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Another autistic shit thread the first too guys are being mogged by psl god the real ones


You have been brainwashed sorry. No need to cope. They wiped the floor with psl gods on tinder. So no what autists like you think doesn't equal actual appeal to females


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 10, 2021)

i love discussing the sexual appeal of other men, definitely not gay at all


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You have been brainwashed sorry. No need to cope. They wiped the floor with psl gods on tinder. So no what autists like you think doesn't equal actual appeal to females


Nah you are the autistic one that thinks that this guys mog o pry,cavill,pitt


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Nah you are the autistic one that thinks that this guys mog o pry,cavill,pitt


Jfl actual females show that they prefer these guys to Psl gods. But no what some shut in autists say matters more


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i love discussing the sexual appeal of other men, definitely not gay at all


Well it's about understanding what females want. And completing looks theory.

I wouldn't care one bit about this and surgeries and what's ideal if it wasn't for women.

So no it's not gay at all


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Jfl actual females show that they prefer these guys to Psl gods. But no what some shut in autists say matters more


Copium women prefers psl gods


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Copium women prefers psl gods


Do you understand that Strjd wiped florr with them on tinder with actual females jfl. How can't you understand it matters much more than what autistic man think


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Do you understand that Strjd wiped florr with them on tinder with actual females jfl. How can't you understand it matters much more than what autistic man think


Didnt read i dont really care


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Didnt read i dont really care


Well don't comment then and only say that when you can't refute the arguments jfl


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well don't comment then and only say that when you can't refute the arguments jfl


I dont read the other post because i know you are coping


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> I dont read the other post because i know you are coping


Cope out read it all


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Cope out read it all





LocalDanger said:


> Do you understand that Strjd wiped florr with them on tinder with actual females jfl. How can't you understand it matters much more than what autistic man think







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Tinder sean o pry,cavill,pitt,ian is famous because of that girls dont beileve they are that guy


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1265062
> 
> Tinder sean o pry,cavill,pitt,ian is famous because of that girls dont beileve they are that guy


I don't care about these Chad actors I'm talking about psl gods.

Jfl at Opry cope not that many know about him. Even when you consider that some random foids on tinder know him it's very few. And Strjd mogged by insane amount. No way that few of them knowing Opry can explain huge difference. So cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 10, 2021)

psl "gods" are just high in psl whereas the guys you posted are high in smv. psl and smv are different. zayn, bieber, etc all have high smv as well.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> psl "gods" are just high in psl whereas the guys you posted are high in smv. psl and smv are different. zayn, bieber, etc all have high smv as well.


Def true smv is everything tho I think these guys mog even zyan and biber if they weren't famous but they are still gl and high appeal. Just not exactly on terachad level.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Def true smv is everything tho I think these guys mog even zyan and biber if they weren't famous but they are still gl and high appeal. Just not exactly on terachad level.


i personally think zayn mogs them because his eye area is very unique plus he has exotic halo due to being mixed race. right about bieber though. status is everything these days lol


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 10, 2021)

No PSL face can mog 7'2 height with gymcelled body


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> No PSL face can mog 7'2 height with gymcelled body


Again a so hard copium


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't care about these Chad actors I'm talking about psl gods.
> 
> Jfl at Opry cope not that many know about him. Even when you consider that some random foids on tinder know him it's very few. And Strjd mogged by insane amount. No way that few of them knowing Opry can explain huge difference. So cope


Ask to your sister she gonna say wow o pry pls fuck me


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 10, 2021)

Haven said:


> Again a so hard copium


Imagine this guy in a room with 6'0 prettyboys and chads. He would stand out like crazy and all girls would go for him.

keep coping buddy


----------



## Haven (Aug 10, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Imagine this guy in a room with 6'0 prettyboys and chads. He would stand out like crazy and all girls would go for him.
> 
> keep coping buddy


Nah bro he would look creepy


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Aug 10, 2021)

Jorge del Rio has unmoggable ethereal pheno


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Imagine this guy in a room with 6'0 prettyboys and chads. He would stand out like crazy and all girls would go for him.
> 
> keep coping buddy


You are legit crazy if you think that bro.

Cox would destroy him in prime girl appeal


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Appeal to prime women is what matters everything else is irrelevant. Psl austism is just that autism nothing more.
> 
> Also these are man who would be terachads with no status halo. That's why Zyan or Biber didn't make the cut. While they would be chads irl I can't imagine them being terachads without fame. Real terachads mog hard.
> 
> ...


You forgot Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You are legit crazy if you think that bro.
> 
> Cox would destroy him in prime girl appeal


Even adriana lima went for a mega tall basketball player and had kids with him. The guy had normie tier face


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## one job away (Aug 11, 2021)

Copium. All that matters to foids is who wins mog battles. I bet not a single one would swipe right on Thom after seeing the results of him vs drago or hexum.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Even adriana lima went for a mega tall basketball player and had kids with him. The guy had normie tier face


One chreey picked example.

Plus she was post prime prime is 15/17.

Generally guy like that would get obliterated by Cox type face. But you can find rare outliers. Or else bunch of my Slavic 6'7 friends would all be giga slayers insted of having normie tier gfs.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

one job away said:


> Copium. All that matters to foids is who wins mog battles. I bet not a single one would swipe right on Thom after seeing the results of him vs drago or hexum.


 

I mean I know you are being sarcastic but what's your opinion on Drago appeal to young females

I think it's really good for certain small niche but nothing compared to Thom overall.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

keep sucking cox


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> keep sucking cox


Give a time you will get Cox and Strjd pilled. They are terachads


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> One chreey picked example.
> 
> Plus she was post prime prime is 15/17.
> 
> Generally guy like that would get obliterated by Cox type face. But you can find rare outliers. Or else bunch of my Slavic 6'7 friends would all be giga slayers insted of having normie tier gfs.


Yeah she was post-prime, but the basketball player was obviously fucking other girls in their prime aswell.
Adriana Lima as breeding material = ideal, even if she's a bit older.

Imagine if Cox or Strijd were 7'0 tall, then they would be true moggers.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

changcel said:


> Jorge del Rio has unmoggable ethereal pheno
> View attachment 1265078


Yeah plus that Spanish slayer outworldy wolf look it's infinite smv


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Give a time you will get Cox and Strjd pilled. They are terachads


Strijd and Del Rio sure. but not Cox


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

This guy has slayed more women than strijid. Let's make him a psl God.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Strijd and Del Rio sure. but not Cox


Cox mogs chico


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah she was post-prime, but the basketball player was obviously fucking other girls in their prime aswell.
> Adriana Lima as breeding material = ideal, even if she's a bit older.
> 
> Imagine if Cox or Strijd were 7'0 tall, then they would be true moggers.


He is status maxed bro. I have 6'7 friends with his tier face and they don't slay at all especially not stacy jbs.

Moggers yeah but they are not moggers in that male vs male sense but appeal to prime women sense. I don't think for appeal to jbs that anything matters after 6'3 except small minority.

I mean Cox is 6'2 I think for jbs appeal that between 6'2 and 6'4 difference isn't anything major. It's nice to be 6'4 but it isn't huge boost like it is for 20+ older women.


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> This guy has slayed more women than strijid. Let's make him a psl God.
> 
> View attachment 1265601


Also how can we forget the ultimate slayer of all time


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> Also how can we forget the ultimate slayer of all time
> View attachment 1265603


Status maxed bro


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

psl doesnt mean appeal

all the people u posted would get more attention from women than eriksen would even tho he's 7.5 psl, granted both slay fucking undeniably hard.

all the people u posted are 6 psl at least (thom and zach are pretty equal) jorge is nearing 7psl but yeah

if ur chadlite and above u can slay easily

if ur a girl's type and 6 psl then she will most likely call u a 10/10 just like she would say the same to an 8psl whos her type

u reach a certain level of looks girls and most people just think ur on the same level of beauty even if ur not

also zach cox/thom and jorge look more young/modern and nt whilst drago is an oldcel and hexum wore fucking suits most of the time unlike them.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Cox mogs chico


Most def


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> psl doesnt mean appeal
> 
> all the people u posted would get more attention from women than eriksen would even tho he's 7.5 psl, granted both slay fucking undeniably hard.
> 
> ...


This. Also if ur talking about appeal then Clint Walker mogs all


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Strijd and Del Rio sure. but not Cox


He obliterated psl god terachads on new tinder experiment it was brutal. His smv is infinite


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Cox mogs chico


not even close


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

5 psl is where life starts for dudes if were talking facially only but irl theres so many factor face is not the only thing

height
frame
dick
voice
personality
game


everything matters, but if we're talking about tinder and club slaying then face/height matters the most followed by the way u dress and dick size

amnesia can easily fucking multiply his slaying count by 3 if he didnt act so autistic lol.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Most def





StrangerDanger said:


> not even close


LocalDanger mogs StrangerDanger
just like how Cox mogs Chico


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> He obliterated psl god terachads on new tinder experiment it was brutal. His smv is infinite


Chico mogs Cox and its not even close


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> He obliterated psl god terachads on new tinder experiment it was brutal. His smv is infinite


Del is just a regular chad without frauding. Thom strijid does look insane tho.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Chico mogs Cox and its not even close


I agree @LocalDanger you mog @StrangerDanger 
and also cox mogs chico


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Chico mogs Cox and its not even close


Cox is like a 6.5 psl but with sky high appeal because of his pheno. His bones don't mog other gigachads


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 11, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i love discussing the sexual appeal of other men, definitely not gay at all


I want to fit in tho


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> Cox is like a 6.5 psl but with sky high appeal because of his pheno. His bones don't mog other gigachads


6.25 
arvid mogs cox


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 6.25
> arvid mogs cox


Bone wise yes but appeal wise no. Cox has ideal pheno tbh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 6.25
> arvid mogs cox


arvid mogs chico


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> arvid mogs chico


you hate chico


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> you hate chico


why would I hate when i'm stating facts


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> psl doesnt mean appeal
> 
> all the people u posted would get more attention from women than eriksen would even tho he's 7.5 psl, granted both slay fucking undeniably hard.
> 
> ...


High IQ.

Yeah but I also think Strjd and Cox are objectively moggers. I think that there is a reason why females choose them over Erkisen. That's because this site doesn't understand averageness and harmony are more important sings of health than giga exaggerated features. Plus I think that if bones look more aesthetic they objectively mog since that means they are better indicator of health.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> psl doesnt mean appeal
> 
> all the people u posted would get more attention from women than eriksen would even tho he's 7.5 psl, granted both slay fucking undeniably hard.
> 
> ...


That's why girl's consider them close to 10/10 because further psl points might even be sign of worst health they are actually close to 10/10


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> High IQ.
> 
> Yeah but I also think Strjd and Cox are objectively moggers. I think that there is a reason why females choose them over Erkisen. That's because this site doesn't understand averageness and harmony are more important sings of health than giga exaggerated features. Plus I think that if bones look more aesthetic they objectively mog since that means they are better indicator of health.


not really david gandy is 7.5 psl and he has insane fucking appeal, doesn't look uncanny in the slightest.

Aged well from pretty boy to masculine chad. (Not currently tho)

eriksen has an insanely long medial canthus making his eye look positively in a weird way and looks uncanny

same with opry he looks a bit weird overall as well.


----------



## justadude (Aug 11, 2021)

you posted 3 very high psl people tho how is this ending any cope?


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

justadude said:


> you posted 4 very high psl people tho how is this ending any cope?


No not ending looks matter but ending what psl autists think matters most.

Strjd and Cox are like around 6psl to a lot of people but 10/10 to a lot of girls


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> not really david gandy is 7.5 psl and he has insane fucking appeal, doesn't look uncanny in the slightest.
> 
> Aged well from pretty boy to masculine chad. (Not currently tho)
> 
> ...


I don't think Gandy would do well with prime jbs at all compared to guys I posted. Like I feel on average he would be 7/10 and Strjd/ Cox would be 9/10-10/10. Ofc there would be rare except but for majority of jb prime Stacy's it would go down like that.He lacks averageness too much he doesn't look like completely normal but beautiful face which is what matters the most for highest appeal.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't think Gandy would do well with prime jbs at all compared to guys I posted. Like I feel on average he would be 7/10 and Strjd/ Cox would be 9/10-10/10. He lacks averageness too much he doesn't look like completely normal but beautiful face which is what matters the most for highest appeal.


cope young gandy mogs hard


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> cope young gandy mogs hard


looks really normal if by normal u mean he doesnt look uncanny

him at young would slay tons of jbs


----------



## justadude (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No not ending looks matter but ending what psl autists think matters most.
> 
> Strjd and Cox are like around 6psl to a lot of people but 10/10 to a lot of girls


i think most would put them at almost gigachad 
around 6.75


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

justadude said:


> i think most would put them at almost gigachad
> around 6.75


cox is 6.5 imo same with strijd 6.5, pretty equal if u ask me.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

justadude said:


> i think most would put them at almost gigachad
> around 6.75


jorge mogs both of them, has a slayer look to him and is like 7 psl tbh


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> cope young gandy mogs hard


No sorry he doesn't even young he looks good def but bridish and ratish which is not normal enough and sign of not good enough averageness. Which is one of most important traits.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't think Gandy would do well with prime jbs at all compared to guys I posted. Like I feel on average he would be 7/10 and Strjd/ Cox would be 9/10-10/10. Ofc there would be rare except but for majority of jb prime Stacy's it would go down like that.He lacks averageness too much he doesn't look like completely normal but beautiful face which is what matters the most for highest appeal.


sure idc about jbs that much, wide appeal >> jb appeal.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No sorry he doesn't even young he looks good def but bridish and ratish which is not normal enough and sign of not good enough averageness. Which is one of most important traits.


cope looks great


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> cope looks great


He def looks great but I can see him being giga Chad irl with look like that not wide enough appeal imo


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> Cox is like a 6.5 psl but with sky high appeal because of his pheno. His bones don't mog other gigachads


You are becoming more and more based and actually now you understand what appeals to prime women.

Probably soon to be one of greatest raters here in terms of appeal


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> He def looks great but I can see him being giga Chad irl with look like that not wide enough appeal imo


he has top 2 maybe even best pheno of all time, all his features look great and has great hair. good smile too.. legit anything a jb could possibly want


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I agree @LocalDanger you mog @StrangerDanger
> and also cox mogs chico


Lol StrangerDanger will be on suicide watch when we brutally mog his bad rating skills


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> he has top 2 maybe even best pheno of all time, all his features look great and has great hair. good smile too.. legit anything a jb could possibly want


No trust me you can't look birdsh or ratish and have best phone of all time not possible. You have too look angelic yet super normal like Cox and Strjd


----------



## Preston (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You are becoming more and more based and actually now you understand what appeals to prime women.
> 
> Probably soon to be one of greatest raters here in terms of appeal


I mean it's not hard to see his appeal. He's jacked and has a pretty boy face with ideal colouring and good dimorphism. His appeal is very wide. O'pry objectively has better bones and features than cox but Cox has wider appeal for sure.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> I mean it's not hard to see his appeal. He's jacked and has a pretty boy face with ideal colouring and good dimorphism. His appeal is very wide. O'pry objectively has better bones and features than cox but Cox has wider appeal for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1265664
> View attachment 1265666


dark triad maxxed north atlantid eriksen in ur avi mogs hard


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Preston said:


> I mean it's not hard to see his appeal. He's jacked and has a pretty boy face with ideal colouring and good dimorphism. His appeal is very wide. O'pry objectively has better bones and features than cox but Cox has wider appeal for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1265664
> View attachment 1265666


Exactly as I said above to one guy.

He claimed Gandy has most ideal pheno of all time.

It's completely wrong. It's simply not possible to have ideal pheno if you look even slightly birdish ratish unfortunately. You have to look like prince/ angelic like Cox/ Strjd while looking like you have totally normal face at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> you hate chico


I love Chico can I be your friend now


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 11, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> StrangerDanger said:
> 
> 
> > 6.25
> ...





Preston said:


> Bone wise yes but appeal wise no. Cox has ideal pheno tbh


His bones r 9/10 Mine 8/10


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> His bones r 9/10 Mine 8/10
> View attachment 1266752
> View attachment 1266753


You are Chad also for sure. His face just looks a bit more harmonious with better averageness


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 11, 2021)

> No Oaspie, Gandy the rat or Drago aka roastie magnet.


All of them had prime appeal when they were younger.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 11, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> All of them had prime appeal when they were younger.


Yes they Had but no where near prime jb appeal like guys I posted


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 11, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Yes they Had but no where near prime jb appeal like guys I posted


I disagree. There are negligible differences in their prime appeal. They are all well past the threshold of diminishing returns.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 12, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I disagree. There are negligible differences in their prime appeal. They are all well past the threshold of diminishing returns.


Nah bro female hypergamy is endless they always choose better option more beautiful


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 12, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't think Gandy would do well with prime jbs at all compared to guys I posted. Like I feel on average he would be 7/10 and Strjd/ Cox would be 9/10-10/10. Ofc there would be rare except but for majority of jb prime Stacy's it would go down like that.He lacks averageness too much he doesn't look like completely normal but beautiful face which is what matters the most for highest appeal.


The problem with gandy is that his eyes look a bit creepy and maybe to low trust especially for younger girls


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> The problem with gandy is that his eyes look a bit creepy and maybe to low trust especially for younger girls
> View attachment 1267373
> 
> View attachment 1267374


Exactly bro that's why Cox mogs so much


----------



## Boxingfan (Aug 25, 2022)

.


----------

